
Can Microsoft Flight Simulator's 2020 reboot solve the pilot shortage? - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/microsoft-flight-simulator-2020-reboot/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_One example of the level of realism now achievable in the new Flight
Simulator will be that weather will mirror what 's happening in the real world
by drawing on live weather data feeds._

